# The Stormraven Gunship



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I was excited to get the email today via games work-shop about the new Stormraven model that is on advanced order for the upcoming Blood Angels release of a few new models. Is this going to be a Valkyrie-type of heavy support, scout, transport for all the Marine factions? I played a game yesterday with my Orks against an IG player that used two Valkyries in a 1k 'seize the objective' mission. He wiped me up all over my 4x4 home battle field. That aside, does anyone know what the stat line for the Stormraven may be and will it offer us Space Marine players a versatile flying transport/support vehicle?

If you have not seen this here is a link to the model:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod900149a


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Theres quite a lot of debates and threads on this already.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80132
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80276

Currently its Blood Angels and Grey Knights only, althought there are a couple of rumours that it will be made availble for all sm in next months WD.

That aside its statlines can be found in C:BA. IMO its a superb value for its cost, and is very similar to a valkerie for the IG as you mentioned, although has a greater transport capacity (including dreadnoughts) and greater firepower.


----------

